# Ultrasound results



## CBQST (Aug 21, 2015)

A year ago I went to Dr. went thyroid nodule. Ultrasound results were right thyroid lobe 5.5cm. A 3.3 cm heterogeneous nodule present in the lower pole of the right thyroid lobe. The left lobe measures 4.7 cm in length. 3 heterogeneous nodules measuring less than 6 mm in diameter are scattered in the left thyroid lobe. Impression-Utrasound guided biopsy should be considered to exclude neoplasm in the dominant right thyroid. So, I had the biopsy done and it came back noncancerous and the endocrinologist looked at everything and even did his own ultrasound in the his office and said that it did not seem to be anything to worry about, that the nodule looked to be an old nodule and that it would eventually probably dissolve itself and said to follow up in a year.

So, here it is an year later and I went in for another ultrasound and the results were: right thyroid 7x2.2x3 cm. Left lobe 4.6x1.5x1.6 cm. Thyroid isthmus: 4 mm

Right lobe of the thyroid: Nodule 1-Midpole neck cystic and solid nodule measuring 3.6x2x2.7 cm in size. No calcifications. Prominent vascularity.

*****This above nodule is the same nodule that I had the biopsy on a year ago.*****

Nodule 2: Upper pole hypoechoic nodule measuring 7 x 3 x 3 mm. No calcifications

No nodule are seen within the thyroid isthmus

Impression: Dominant mixed cystic and solid nodule within the right lobe of the thyroid measuring 3.6x2.0x2.7 cm in size. Biopsy of this nodule is recommended.

Please help me understand these results and should I be worried? I'm really nervous and confused on why the endocrinologist did not seem to be too concerned with this a year ago and now my Dr. is. I did have a biopsy a year ago and was told nodule was not cancerous. Would love any help and info with this, as I am very new to the thyroid issues world. I know I will be visiting with an endocrinologist, but the waiting period is hard and scary. Thanks!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The larger nodule is definitely concerning. "Cystic" and "solid" are not favorable words when it comes to thyroid nodules. Definitely get that biopsy.

Due to the size of the nodule, you may wish to consider surgical removal regardless of your biopsy results. That thing has to be causing some discomfort.

You mentioned you had a biopsy a year ago...I assume you also had an ultrasound at that time? Has the nodule grown since last year?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed with Octavia.

It's also important to note that the biopsy concluded that the cells in the samples taken last year were not cancerous. That does not mean the nodule is not cancerous. A nodule can be mix with some cancerous cells and some benign cells. Because you have suspicious characteristics, it makes a lot of sense to repeat the biopsy.


----------

